# Really cold fingertips



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I commend you for your fortitude in fighting to continue to do the things you love and finding ways to make these things possible. A cup of boiled water to warm your hands between rows...fantastic.

I would think if you are asking about bamboo yarn...it would be too thick to give you the flexibility you need.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I was thinking more of making my own gloves myself from the compression, support hose material unless someone had a link or source for gloves of this nature! The bamboo mentioned was for needles only. Wood or bamboo needles feel so much more noticeably warmer. I have seen what are called "tech gloves" that have thumb and index finger flaps to fold back if one was texting or using a cell phone, but rest of the glove is REALLY BULKY. Wearing those gloves, all projects then would have to be done on size 50 needles! Can't imagine that many baby blankets for charity made from needles the size of telephone poles!! :-D


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Do an internet search for compression gloves. You will find that they are made in both full finger style and fingerless (half-finger) style, and in different sizes.

You could try making your own, of course.

Have you made any of those little microwaveable hand-warmers? You can make up little rounds or squares of fabric, fill them with rice, sew up the opening, then microwave it for a short time, and hold it in your hands to warm them up.

Another thing you could do is to keep a hair dryer nearby, and when your fingers get cold, just run the hair dryer over them, but not too close. You don't want to burn yourself.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.


Hi Heartigan. My daughter and granddaughter are afflicted with Raynauds Syndrome. It CAN BE very serious. I don't have an answer...I sure wish I did, but a couple things you might try would be to keep your hands as low as possible while knitting allowing the blood it's best chance to move toward your fingertips. Also, instead of using hot water try a heating pad. You may even try putting the heating pad under your hands while knitting. You may not be able to see it, but the slightest water condensation will aggravate the situation further. The Mayo Clinic site talks about Raynaud's treatments, home remedies, alternative therapies , drugs etc. In all probability you have seen it, but just in case... http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433 Let us know how you're doing, ok? Donna


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

What wonderful suggestions you have for Heartigan! This is why I love being on "Paradise". If you have a problem just post it here and if there is an answer it will be found... Bless each and every one of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When my hands get too uncomfortably cold to keep knitting or crocheting, I get up and wash some dishes! That won't work for more organized homemakers; I _always_ have something than still needs to be washed.

If I can get a cat or two to sit still on my lap, I use them as a muff; their normal body temperature is higher than a human's.

When I was knitting while on a picket line on night shift (11 PM to 7 AM) early one wet and rainy summer, I found that my hands were more comfortable if I wore those cheap, tiny, stretch-to-fit gloves _and_ a loose pair of fingerless hand-warmers. They did not interfer with my knitting or even my gauge.

Seriously, although compression gloves are said to be a negative http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433/DSECTION=lifestyle-and-home-remedies , there is sock yarn with elastic (Spandex?) in it. You might want to try making hand-warmers or gloves from that. I have two balls of it, but have yet to use it.

I've never been officially diagnosed with Reynaud's, but I have plenty of other auto-immune quirks. My hands are almost always cold - year round. Feet and nose, too. This is nothing that came on me in adulthood; icy extremities have been part of my personal normal since as long as I can remember.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I must say I can never remember having warm hands, feet, nose, or ears! I don't usually wash dishes when my hands are cold, I just wash my hands. This is year round for me and I do wear gloves to the supermarket summer and winter for the dairy,meat, produce and just plain ole air conditioning. Vision of capris, sleeveless blouse, cute sandals and mittens or gloves with a fleece bucket hat! I'd like the fashion police to stop me and see how they would handle the problem. Luckily I have heated seats in my car so AC on for other's comfort and I have a knitted L O N G shawl ( make that a knitting mistake that keeps growing) and the heated seats on! These 'attacks" are both chronic and acute, sudden temp changes from hot to AC or from room temp to a hot bath can be triggers.


Jessica-Jean said:


> When my hands get too uncomfortably cold to keep knitting or crocheting, I get up and wash some dishes! That won't work for more organized homemakers; I _always_ have something than still needs to be washed.
> 
> If I can get a cat or two to sit still on my lap, I use them as a muff; their normal body temperature is higher than a human's.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.metromedicalonline.com/110580.html?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=nextag
That is a link for compression gloves. You have to decide if they are a good thing for you. I just thought I would let you know they are available.
I was also thinking of the disposable gloves Dr. and nurses wear. My hands get very warm when I have to wear them.
Good Luck to you. jinx


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I knew a man once who had this. The doctor recommend he move from Canada to Australia!!! He did have some sort of operation where the surgeon went into the shoulder region somewhere. I think it has something to do with arteries being constricted and the operation was to open them up.
I now the condition is very painful and you are very brave to be carrying on regardless.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all for all your ideas and links! I will pursue these ASAP because I have so many projects on the sticks that must get finished. I do want to pass along too, that those treaments such as Ben-Gay and Icy Hot should not be used, not just because they will get on your knitting, but could cause serious complications. So to all knit, purl, knit, purl, warm your hands, knit, purl, knit, purl, warm your hands, and when your project is finished a warm heart to all of you.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

How about making hand warmers out of two small pieces of fabric sewn together an d then fill with rice or other dried foodstuff and warm them up in the microwave for a few seconds.. Then you could insert them into the palm of a pair of finger less gloves...not just the mitt type but the ones with shortened fingers or you could buy a pair of El cheapo children's gloves and cut out the fingers. I bought some last year at Joannes for a dollar a pair...they are stretchy and warm. I still have a pair if you would like them. I bought them to make finger puppets and then didn't. Just let me know...it's no problem to send them out. I,too,have cold hands and fingers but mine is under active thyroid. Bonnie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In the palm, those might interfer with knitting. If I were sewing-inclined, I'd put those beans or grains of rice on the _back_ of the hand. At least, on my hands, that's where things get cold soonest and hurt most.

I'm hypothroid, too, but never thought that the icy extremities might be associated with it. They've always been icy, even before diagnosis of and treatment for hypothroidism.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I also have Raynauds. I tend to leave a heating pad around my feet and every once in a while stick my hands under it. When your fingers are cold you know YOU are cold. When I stick my hands under the heating pad it warms me all up. I also try to have a warm cup of coffee to wrap my hands around. I have to use big fluffy Columbia or LLBean like type mittens in winter-down or thick thermolite. None of those knit mittens everyone else can where. (Needs to be mittens to work off the heat of all your fingers together-gloves isolate your fingers and they freeze). I also have to buy winter shoes (for when there is no snow-I used to wear my boots all winter to keep feet warm but people would laugh at me since there was not always snow on the ground). I get them from LL Bean or Lands End or Columbia. They are insulated with thermolite and these together with fleece socks I can survive. Inside I wear down booties under the heating pad. Good Luck --- it is very painful isn't it!? I always wondered how people could just wear tennis shoes in winter!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I also have used one of those plug in candle or coffee mug warmers (keeps coffee mugs warm) to put my tea and or coffee on so the cup of liquid stays warm and I can continue to wrap my hands around the mug without it getting cold in 10 minutes. I need to dig that thing out. ALSO keep or move your hands below your heart every few minutes. When you have your knitting up it cools me. I put my hands below my heart once in a while to keep the blood flowing as best as possible. I think blood should run the same no matter what position hands are in but it does affect them. We always lower the arms below the heart to start IVs in patients.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.


You could try those instant warmers they sell for hunters and other outdoors people. Once you open the packet and stick them in a sock or glove, they stay warm for up to 8 hours. They must be contained in clothing or they get too hot. Microwaved rice is cheaper but won't hold the heat as long. If it were me, I'd put one over my wrist where the blood vessels are near the surface, under the cuff of a glove or mitten--fingerless of course.

You can get the warmers at WalMart in the hunting section or in many gun or sports stores.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

I Know that this sounds like blasphemy to a knitter but have you tried thermal gloves? the kind from sports shops or farmwear shops. You can get some quite thin ones that would allow you to knit and might be a bit warmer.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you tried wearing cotton gloves underneath the wollen gloves to help warm your fingers up and once warmed go back to wearing fingerless gloves. Also do you have to take medications for this disease, because I am sure it comes with other symptoms other than just Raynaud's.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A tip I read yesterday said to keep the rest of the body very warm. Guessing working on an afghan would be a good thing for you. If the blood in your core is warm, it will carry some of its warmth to your extremities.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

This sounds silly, and is possible not practical, but - - -

knit some fingers ONLY - put strings on them and tie them around your wrist.

tip-warmers?


Grosvenor.:Lindfield, Australia


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That rang a bell with me. There is a pattern for that. It was designed to use to keep nails clean when working in the garden. Hm what to seach under?


grosvenor said:


> This sounds silly, and is possible not practical, but - - -
> 
> knit some fingers ONLY - put strings on them and tie them around your wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep my hands warm with a hot water bottle on my lap. My knitting keeps warm and the warmth heats my fingers. 
Hope this helps. Best wishes


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=finger%20only%20gloves&sort=best
I also found there are a lot of ready made finger only gloves. They are used a lot in sports. Football receivers. Were they popular on Sex in the City? Sorry to much information in this message. jinx


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I have Reynaud's, too. Are you sure compression is what you need? I don't have the same symptoms you do. There is so much variety among people. I would ask my doctor or http://raynauds.org/. These symptoms altering your lifestyle, and your doctor should care about finding a way to relieve those symptoms.
Carol K in OH


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> I was thinking more of making my own gloves myself from the compression, support hose material unless someone had a link or source for gloves of this nature! The bamboo mentioned was for needles only. Wood or bamboo needles feel so much more noticeably warmer. I have seen what are called "tech gloves" that have thumb and index finger flaps to fold back if one was texting or using a cell phone, but rest of the glove is REALLY BULKY. Wearing those gloves, all projects then would have to be done on size 50 needles! Can't imagine that many baby blankets for charity made from needles the size of telephone poles!! :-D


I believe that I have seen these gloves on the Mary Maxim site. www.marymaxim.com. I'm thinking of ordering a pair for my grandson who has arthritis in his hands, and he is a guitar teacher.If you go to her site and type in Item #16530 in the search , it should bring it right up for you.


----------



## smbzlewis (Sep 1, 2011)

Heartigan,
Check out this website for gloves for folks with Raynauds....I think they have exactly what you need! 

http://www.therapygloves.com/raynaudsgloves.html?gclid=CLv_-K_Ns6wCFYnd4AodMgHJFg


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I too have raynauds and can be seen in the height of summer wearing gloves, and as soon as I have any reason to be stressed my hands, my nose and toes go bitterly cold and are soooo painful.

I know this sound bizarre but I find keeping my neck, chest and head warm really helps.
You need to get the blood going INTO your fingers warm ---they will never warm themselves up -- I agree with someone else who suggested the little microwaveable packages which I wear on my wrists inside my wristwarmers.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Would aiming a heat lamp at your hands while you're knitting help?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was thinking of those little tap lights. Have two of them on and just set you hands on them sporadically. Might be easier than trying to keep a coffee cup warm.


vermontmary said:


> Would aiming a heat lamp at your hands while you're knitting help?


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have seen the compression style fingerless gloves in KnitPicks or Herschners. I know musicians and computer people with the same complaints because they must keep their hands higher than normal.


----------



## hermajestymargo (Sep 6, 2011)

Years ago I had this - I found a "cure" for me at least I haven't had the problem is 40 years! It used to be torture when I tried taking my children (little at the time) out to play in the snow; once I got them all dressed in snowsuits, etc. and was only out for 5 mins when my hands began to hurt so badly that I couldn't stand it so we'd have to come back in. I found a remedy which is centrifugal (sp?) force! stand and rotate your arms which forces the blood into your hands. Keep your whole body warm, the reason that the hands get cold is because your heart needs to be kept warm so the blood will circulate around that first and go away from your hands. Looking back, I blame it on dieting too much as I used to be very strict with myself.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm sorry to hear of your suffering.it must be a real pain.just a shot in the dark, but you could try latex gloves or similar.they always make my hands uncomfortably hot.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I also have Raynaud's as a primary condition. As a secondary condition to other autoimmune diseases like Lupus it can be very serious. The symptoms are visible in all my digits. I find that I must keep my whole body warm to help prevent the spasms in my hands and feet. It seems as if the changing seasons with the fluctuation of temperature is almost worse than winter. If I am chilled, it is very difficult to stop the spasms. I often wear a scarf in my home. Keeping my neck warm helps a lot. I will also warm my clothes in the dryer before putting them on or warm a blanket and wrap myself in it to capture the heat. I wear gloves a lot. If I have to touch something cold, I use a towel as not to trigger the spasms. The heated packets are very good to stick in your gloves. For me the trick is prevention.


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

I, too, have Raynaud's. My solution is to put an electric pad on my lap while knitting. I sends up som radiated heat directly to my hands as I work, and if my fingers are especially uncooperative, I rest my hands directly on the pad for a few seconds or a minute. Incidentally, I do have a cat, but she is of the opinion that it is my job to keep her warm on demand, not the other way around! LOL.


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry to hear about your circulatory situation, mine comes from ms but not as severe....do you know any good seamtress in your area? My mom-in-law is awesome Boston,ma...sister-in-law chicago,IL or you could generate an internet search---try WWW.Assisted living devices.com which should lead to other sources...afriend has diabetes and wears support socks...ouch $100 ea. friend with rheum. arthritis- wears special gloves for circulation and warmth...Also..try mail-order or on line WWW.dr.leonardhealthsupplies.com. good luck roseanne


Heartigan said:


> I was thinking more of making my own gloves myself from the compression, support hose material unless someone had a link or source for gloves of this nature! The bamboo mentioned was for needles only. Wood or bamboo needles feel so much more noticeably warmer. I have seen what are called "tech gloves" that have thumb and index finger flaps to fold back if one was texting or using a cell phone, but rest of the glove is REALLY BULKY. Wearing those gloves, all projects then would have to be done on size 50 needles! Can't imagine that many baby blankets for charity made from needles the size of telephone poles!! :-D


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I, too, have Raynaud's Syndrome. I was diagnosed when I was 17 (in 1973) years old and participated in a study at UC Med Center in San Francisco -- literally, I was one of a handful of guinea pigs for biofeedback. I used to put 5 blankets on me, and still was shivering, couldn't get warm. With biofeedback, I was able to control this. I later became a court reporter (still am) and I am an avid knitter -- 2 things I wouldn't have been able to do or continue without biofeedback. 
This is what I strongly recommend, biofeedback, as it is the only thing that worked. You want to handle this before you lose complete flow to your fingertips and toes. A few women in my study had ulcerated fingers which meant the next step was amputation if it got worse and not controlled. 
Biofeedback, that is the key to controlling this. If you want, you can write me privately at [email protected]


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> (Needs to be mittens to work off the heat of all your fingers together-gloves isolate your fingers and they freeze).


YEEEESSSS!!! Thank you for that, realsilvergirl!!! I have been telling my friends for YEARS that mittens keep all the rest of the fingers warm, and gloves don't...well...they just DON'T!! They all told me I was crazy. So??? You can be crazy AND be right -- RIGHT? I have problems with my finger TIPS. Once they get cold (like in the car, withOUT mittens, or WITH gloves, and it's really really cold!!) I can guarantee that the tips will split and begin to bleed before the day's over. So I have to drag out the "special salve" I use, double band-aids (one over the top of the finger tip, the other around it to hold the first one in place, and keep the salve from oozing out.), and it takes at least 24-48 hours before the "split" is healed. THAT'S just not conducive to knitting at all!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Knit yourself a wool muff to keep on your lap and tuck your hands inside it when they get cold. It will slow down your knitting but keep the fingers warm!!. I agree about not wearing gloves -- wear mittens instead. The warmth of the hand does heat up your fingers. Good luck with this!!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.


I have the same thing in my hands and toes. Did a lot of ski-dooing back in the day and got frost bite many times plus I have low thyroid. All the suggestions given are great. You might also want to try vitamin B3. You will be warm in 15 minutes after taking it. I only take about a third of a pill. I cut them in 3. You will look like you have a sun burn but feel so warm. Do this 3 times a day and you will get through the day on 1 pill. Good for you too. Let me know how you make out with it.


----------



## fglondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone...I too am hypothyroid. Hands and feet and nose are always cold even in our Hot summers (Savannah). I am intrigued by all the great suggestions. I love my big fluffy slippers but wish I could find something for my nose...LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am always cold too - but not to the point that it is too
debilitating. 

My kids bought me an electric mattress cover last year, which can be heated on both sides separately. My husband is always too warm - and I am always too cold so I turn my side on about l/2 hour ahead of time. It is such a joy to climb into a warm warm bed! (I don't sleep with it on) I like it better than the electric blanket as it is underneath and the warmth seems to radiate.It has made such a difference in my life! I sometimes climb into bed and read on a winter afternoon! 

Winters here in Alberta are dreadfully cold and 
the condo is never warm enough for me. 

I also wear two pairs of wool hand knitted socks under a 
pair of the non felted slippers which I did in heavy worsted -

I *sl1,k1*the right side and then purl next row throughout the sole portion 
( as in a heel flap as on some sock patterns.) . finished them and it seems to 
help. Life is so much better when your hands and feet can be kept warm.

My hat is off to you -- My problem is minor -- and I admire your 
strength of will to not let it interfere with your knitting. Shirley
designer 1234


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have a country max near you they have gloves that are tight fitting and neoprene(sp?) they are meant to work in horse stables. they are also waterproof. Not slippery at all so you wont drop your needles. also they have something simular at Dicks, my hubby is a football coach, I've bought him 3 pair they are wonderful


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hypothyroidism is *not* the same as Raynauds syndrome which is caused by extreme narrowing of blood vessels in the fingers, toes, nose, ears. The extreme narrow blood vessels are the problem and the cold fingers/toes/nose, can only be treated by using an external sourse of heat. The treatment for hypothyroid is medication targeting the thyroid. I have hypothyroidism and it can be managed with medication. The cold in the fingers, toes, nose, ears can be managed by external interventions. As with anything, you need to consult your health care provider to make sure you will not do further damage to your body, and yes, taking vitamins and minerals can be damaging depending on your medical conditions. While people mean well when handing out MEDICAL advice, your health care provider is the one who will know best if there are any complications or benefits to this advice.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi I have this as well I just make sure my needles are warmed up first and my room is warm and dry, no moisture I don't have too much of a problem so try this 
take care


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.designeralleyfabrics.com/cartgenie/prodList.asp?scat=256

Sorry I am too lazy to read all the posts.. but I got compression gloves from this company and they also sell the fabric.. and they are very easy to talk to.. so you might want to check them out..


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I just bought some tight craft gloves from Michaels, they work great!


----------



## dianalee (Nov 6, 2011)

I just join this site a week ago..Wow, what a great site this is..Thinking I was the only one with this Raynauds syndome...My hands turn white , white...Running my hands under hot water and wearing lots of warm clothing and drinking warm tea helps alot...I hear acupuncture works, have not tried it yet...but for now lots of hot water for my hands..and warm clothing...works...


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, just an idea. I had a problem with being extremely cold due to a health condition. You can buy a very inexpensive electirc heater to blow warm air ---like $10 at Walmart. I had it where it blew right on my feet. You could do the smae for hands.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

In all honesty,we with Raynauds are really not supposed to be drinking tea, or coffee, because the caffeine constricts the blood vessels, but I just must have tea. I'm not much of a coffee girl. I must have a bit of coffee with my cream and sugar. :-D I guess perhaps I should start drinking mulled wine, but heaven only knows what the knitting would be like :lol: But then again it could be an improvement. I really do not want to offend anyone with serious Raynauds, by making light of my situation, but sometimes chuckling about something out of our control is better that moaning about it. 

When I had a knee replacement a few years ago, my grandson and budding sports agent came to me in complete seriousness and said " Nana, face it, your football career is over. There is nothing wrong with your arms so you could be a designated hitter in the American League cause you know you can't run. But don't try basketball cause you really aren't that good and you are short. When you retire you will play golf because that is what all the players do" So I guess when the hands are too cold to knit watch out golf courses here I come!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wouldn't a hot water bottle work too?

And you can knit a cover for it while you wait for the water to boil!!???

Just sayin!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if this has been said..if, so, sorry. Try "painters gloves". I use them when painting and my hands sweat in them. You can find them everywhere. Also, I don't know where you live, but if it's anywhere north of Fl. :roll: 75 degrees would be cold for me. Turn your heat up. Yes, I'm a hot weather lover! Best to you..loads of good answers here. :thumbup:


----------



## 7georgi (Nov 13, 2011)

You received great advice and I wanted to give you something a little different yet I hope to helpful.
This is helping me. Go to bodyecology.com. Georgi


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I am starting with arthritis in my thumb and the therapist recommended a parrifin bath so I got one and it is HEAVENLY! I don't know if it would help your situation but it's a suggestion. It's also great for moisturizing too because the wax you get for it has some oil in it the warmth really lasts and gets deep into my hands.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

While I don't have the same disorder, I had a RSI and then developed tendinitis. These were my salvation. My doctor and PT both threw up their hands and told me to find a job that didn't require the use of my hands. Um yeah. Like what?!

http://www.handeze.com/

I still use them today. I have the ones with fingers. They in no way affect my knitting or anything else I do with my hands and with regular use, keep me from having bouts of tendinitis.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

tht is true about the caffeine...but I too must have it....


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I too would like a job where I wouldn't need my hands, and as another poster said move to Australia. Ok, so I can wear neoprene wet suits(not a goood look) and become a professional surf rider! Oh, that's right I don't know how to surf! But at 64+ I guess I could learn and just follow the sun!!! Sounds like a bucket list item to me! Thanks for the link to the handeze.


AuntKnitty said:


> While I don't have the same disorder, I had a RSI and then developed tendinitis. These were my salvation. My doctor and PT both threw up their hands and told me to find a job that didn't require the use of my hands. Um yeah. Like what?!
> 
> http://www.handeze.com/
> 
> I still use them today. I have the ones with fingers. They in no way affect my knitting or anything else I do with my hands and with regular use, keep me from having bouts of tendinitis.


 :lol:


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you tried those "magic" gloves? They're really small but stretch a lot. I also have very small hands and most gloves are too big for me. The magic gloves are made of thin yarn so I don't think they won't be too bulky to knit with. I've seen them everywhere from the 99 Cent store to Walgreens & CVs. Here's a link to the Dollar Tree store with a picture of them.

http://www.dollartree.com/new-arrivals-seasonal/new-items/Magic-Gloves/215c275c275p303350/index.pro?method=search

When my hands get really cold, I shake them. It forces the blood into the fingers. You could also sit on them for a couple of minutes or put them under your armpits.

Another thing you could try is one of those heat packs that goes in the microwave to warm up. I've had some filled with buckwheat, they stay warm for a long time.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bless you ladies for being such an inspiration in your approach to this issue of Raynauds. [I'd not heard of it before.]

Blessings, g


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ask your Pharmacist if there are some Gloves to relief your problem and perhaps a cream or patches to produce warmth.
I recently used patches to produce heat in a Knee that I messed up royally. It worked, I am fine.
Surely there is at least a little help.
I like your spirit. We dress up to go to a Restaurant, why not when at Home.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought some heat pads at the Dollar Store. They come in foil packets and you open them and bend them and that generates 3 to 4 hours of warmth. You can go to a sporting goods store and pay more and get more hours out of each packet. I keep them in my car incase of an accident or stalling. They come in handy at outdoor events, just slid them into your mitts or in your boots or shoes. Hope this helps. I worry about you knocking over a hot cup of water. Take care and keep knitting--hopefully with warm hands.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

do you take medication for your raynards


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

How about using that new elastic sock yarn for fingerless mitts --almost a little like compression I would think. Just a thought. C.Disher


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

another thing with the heat packs (hot hands) I have stuck them inside wrist braces before and used them. Keeps the packs next to your skin but fingers free. I also have ace wrapped them on (inch width aces-not the real wide ones) or I have used that stretchy bandage that adheres to itself.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

No in the scheme of things in my life this is just such a small annoyance that I figured I might try to just deal with it with external remedies. I don't have it yet as severely as others, no ulcers, no threat of amputations etc. Just coldness, spasms, and color changes. I also have ongoing stress that cannot yet be alieviated, so I knit to "lose' myself for a bit and make warm blankets, and cozies for those needing to be wrapped in warm love.


elaine_1 said:


> do you take medication for your raynards


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

ditto,ditto....even check with local pharmicist if dr not avail...more than likly...call dr. before taking. Had near deadly exper. from similar situation...careful roseanne


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

I worked in a meat department for years and found if I put latex gloves under my gloves. My hands would stay warm all day long. You may want to give this a try. The latex gloves holds the heat in.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

how about those hot pads you can put in your gloves my husband uses them all winter to keep his hand warm you shake them then they stay warm for 8hr. you can buy them in costco


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> In all honesty,we with Raynauds are really not supposed to be drinking tea, or coffee, because the caffeine constricts the blood vessels, but I just must have tea. I'm not much of a coffee girl. I must have a bit of coffee with my cream and sugar. :-D I guess perhaps I should start drinking mulled wine, but heaven only knows what the knitting would be like :lol: But then again it could be an improvement. I really do not want to offend anyone with serious Raynauds, by making light of my situation, but sometimes chuckling about something out of our control is better that moaning about it.
> 
> When I had a knee replacement a few years ago, my grandson and budding sports agent came to me in complete seriousness and said " Nana, face it, your football career is over. There is nothing wrong with your arms so you could be a designated hitter in the American League cause you know you can't run. But don't try basketball cause you really aren't that good and you are short. When you retire you will play golf because that is what all the players do" So I guess when the hands are too cold to knit watch out golf courses here I come!


how about decaf tea I drink decaf green tea all day long


----------



## Joan Wiens (Nov 13, 2011)

I sympathize! I have such bad Raynaud's that I am no longer able to work. Yet, how can I possible give up knitting and still stay sane?! So, like you, I am never seen without a cup of hot water. A couple of things that I have found that do help are little flax-seed "pillows" about 2 1/2" by 31/2". I make my own out of muslin, stuff with flax seeds, and then put them in another similar bag made out of fleece and stitch it all shut. You icrowave these for about 30 sec/ pair, and then hold onto them. I have several pairs and keep them in all of my coat pockets and my purse. If I know I am going out, I heat them up really good (about 45 sec) and they stay warm about one hour. Some places like Starbucks will even (sometimes) let you heat yours up in their microwave. 

Also I find that it is much easier for me to use circular needles for every project--more flexible and easier to weild. I also find that draping my project over my arms and hands as I work helps keep them warm! And, I also find that making projects with smaller needles works better, as I tend to drop the larger needles and can't seem to hold on. 

Don't give up! You may have to change your expectations for speed, but the bottom line is, you are still knitting!

Good luck,
[email protected]


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all for all your support and advice, I now have lots of searching and sewing to do, but that's just fine, perhaps when I find something that really works for me, I might just get a finished project picture posted, in the meantime, my yarn loving puppy is napping so I've got my tea ready, and might get a few stiches done. Current must finish project is the short row twirling leaf scarf by Dawn Brococo(apologies sp).


----------



## Joan Wiens (Nov 13, 2011)

Great to hear you are doing what you can! My favorite saying is "You can't keep a good woman down!"


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.


~~~~~~~~~~~~
Yes to your question, Heart. sorry about your issue, too.

Hey, they make hand warmer inserts - not sure how they work....perhaps it's a microwave thing first and lasts for awhile.

Different systems, too perhaps........? Anyhow, we get our at the farm stores here in Iowa; When it gets real nasty out there, they sure do come in handy.

Foot warner inserts, too.

Google around for those, eh..........and would surgical gloves keep you hands better off when crafting.......I've not worn them, but perhaps they'd come in your size......

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you tried some of the medical supply sites - I would think they might have something. Also, check out sporting equipment sites as I know they used to carry thin (silk or some similar fibre) gloves specifically designed for wearing under ski and hiking gloves for extra warmth. 
Hope you find something to help you out and kudos to you for sticking with it :thumbup: Shirley


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

This was going to be my suggestion. Surgical gloves. I know they don't breathe but they might help. Whenever I wear them, my hands sweat, but I have an internal heater apparently.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it just your fingertips that are cold? If so, I found this site where they sell little digital pads that fit over your fingers or toes and are washable. That might be kind of far out but you might want to take a look anyway....looks like they are made from elastic.. The site is:http:/www.premiermed.com 
I will try a couple of sports supply places also just out of curiosity. The thought also came to me that you could make just the fingers which might be quite simple I think. On the lighter side, perhaps you could invent (in your spare time) some heated needles :lol: A smile of course won't warm up your hands but for sure it will warm up your face!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I just saw at my LYS a pair of fingerless, compression gloves made for knitting.


----------



## PattiC (Sep 16, 2011)

I have raynauds also, it is painful but if you want to knit bad enough you find a way. Good luck


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jiinx - regarding compression gloves. I do not have a problem of circulation if not the opposite so cannot comment. However, my mother is in a nursing home after a severe stroke, her left side is paralyzed, the nurses use an Isotoner glove (clinical version) to keep the swelling down and it really works in her case (swelling decreases the blood flow). I like Jessica's cat warmth the best! Nothing is more enjoyable than watching a favorite movie, knitting with a purring cat on your lap... :thumbup:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I too suffer from very cold hands (doctor is still thinking about whether it's Raynaud's or not!). Oddly, I find if my feet are warm then my hands are not as cold as usual. Maybe this could help you?? Cosy socks, thermal slippers even, and changing the position of your feet from time to time (on floor for a while, on poufee for a while, etc). I hope you can continue to enjoy knitting for as long as possible X


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When my hands get too uncomfortably cold to keep knitting or crocheting, I get up and wash some dishes! That won't work for more organized homemakers; I _always_ have something than still needs to be washed.
> 
> If I can get a cat or two to sit still on my lap, I use them as a muff; their normal body temperature is higher than a human's.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, Jessica-Jean! I delivered mail 15 years and damaged my hands with the cold. I also sit with my hands under my shirt on my torso. My husband used to tell me to go wash dishes, and I thought he was being cruel, until I figured out the hot water worked wonders! I also have carpal tunnel, tendonitis, etc, and I got nicely fitted stretchy gloves at an apothecary store. My hands are small, too, so you should be able to find some to fit. Good luck~


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

What about fingerless gloves like these: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30175-1.html worn over a snug fitting glove.

If the fingerless gloves are knit out of dog hair, they will be 80% warmer than sheep's wool.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahh heated needles... Why didn't I think of that? Perhaps USB rechargable so I could plug my needles in while reading all the great advice on knitting paradise.


Larraine11 said:


> Is it just your fingertips that are cold? If so, I found this site where they sell little digital pads that fit over your fingers or toes and are washable. That might be kind of far out but you might want to take a look anyway....looks like they are made from elastic.. The site is:http:/www.premiermed.com
> I will try a couple of sports supply places also just out of curiosity. The thought also came to me that you could make just the fingers which might be quite simple I think. On the lighter side, perhaps you could invent (in your spare time) some heated needles :lol: A smile of course won't warm up your hands but for sure it will warm up your face!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought the cheap stretchy gloves and cut the tips off the fingers. When the tips get cold I retract them into the glove, but with the tip cut off it makes me able to tell what I'm doing. I have really small hands also.


----------



## sherry5997 (Jul 28, 2011)

hi there!
i too have raynaud's (as part of a larger connective tissue disorder, ehlers-danlos syndrome)and, when just a finger or two are turning frosty white, i use the finger cots that are intended to keep bandages in place and compress - they are flesh colored so they aren't too, too noticeable and they are quite flexible without too much bulk so you can keep doing whatever you need to - also, they're not too expensive so, when they're dirty, you can just replace them -- when many fingers are involved, i wear those stretchable knit gloves (they look like kids gloves but are surprisingly stretchy)- also not too expensive (i buy them at target or walgreen's) and they come in many colors so you can coordinate them with your clothes (and wear dark ones if you're doing "dirty" work) ...
good luck!
sherry


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I "heart" the heating pad idea. Heat rises so keeping a pad in your lap under your knitting should help tremendously.



2011silverlinings said:


> Heartigan said:
> 
> 
> > Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.
> ...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i really admire your fortitude... I hope you are taking niacin..or niacinamide... for circulation too....in the winter months i do wear those crafters gloves...but that would not help your finger tips much...if you keep your body temp. up does that help the tips of your fingers/ if so I would lean back on a heating pad too.....besides all the tips the ladies have mentioned....


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I've seen gloves of latex in sewing/knitting books would those work?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I just bought some tight craft gloves from Michaels, they work great!


I have them, and they make my hands cold! Even in summer!


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

sherry5997 said:


> hi there!
> i too have raynaud's (as part of a larger connective tissue disorder, ehlers-danlos syndrome)and, when just a finger or two are turning frosty white, i use the finger cots that are intended to keep bandages in place and compress - they are flesh colored so they aren't too, too noticeable and they are quite flexible without too much bulk so you can keep doing whatever you need to - also, they're not too expensive so, when they're dirty, you can just replace them -- when many fingers are involved, i wear those stretchable knit gloves (they look like kids gloves but are surprisingly stretchy)- also not too expensive (i buy them at target or walgreen's) and they come in many colors so you can coordinate them with your clothes (and wear dark ones if you're doing "dirty" work) ...
> good luck!
> sherry


God bless you Sherry. Viewing this video I'd say you must have quite a few challenges in your life.


----------



## Annette C (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm new on KP.the last week or so.love it! I had to thank everyone or all the info.Knitting and other wise. Very knowleadgeable group. 
I m another one with Raynauds. I also have lupis I have more problems with cold temps & when a lot of moisture(any form) even in hot weather.I found dressing in layers helps & pant & shirt liners.I have to have mittens with me like one other person mention.I plan on asking my Rheumatologist about the compression gloves.I wondered if they work.I always keep a pair of cotton gloves with me @ work or indoors if my hands get cold.Reducing my coffee really helped me,but very hard.I only do decafe. I have used boughted hand warms.Like reuseable much better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fglondon said:


> Hi Everyone...I too am hypothyroid. Hands and feet and nose are always cold even in our Hot summers (Savannah). I am intrigued by all the great suggestions. I love my big fluffy slippers but wish I could find something for my nose...LOL


http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/PATTnosewarmer.html

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/1979-01-01/Why-Not-Knit-a-Nose-Warmer.aspx

http://www.greenlightwrite.com/nosewarmer.htm


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In an effort to keep my hands warm enough to knit, I am going to try adding thrums (wool) to the inside of an old and too large hand-warmers. I made them to keep my hands warm while knitting outside on the picket line overnight one summer. I think adding the thrums, even though the mitts are acrylic, should aid in keeping my hands warm.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know much about this condition but I have noticed that when I use my small hand massager for my stiff fingers that it makes them very warm. I wondered it this would help.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Meant to say it's a hand held electric massager.


----------



## Joan Wiens (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually, for me it is the reverse. If I try to wear surgical gloves, or even those special craft gloves, it seems to cut off the circulation even more, and they become like pegs on the ends of my hand. But thanks for the suggestion, and please post any brilliant new things!

Joan


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> Heartigan said:
> 
> 
> > Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.
> ...


Donna, Well, I'll be darned. I'm a nurse and I've had Raynaud's for several years and I THOUGHT I knew a good bit about it, but now I realize that I take two different meds that make me prone to Raynaud's (a beta blocker and estrogen). And I often take cold meds and I'll have to check to see if I'm taking one that can also contribute.

When I get it, my fingertips turn white and the skin looks very "waxy" and get some pain/numbness (how can you get both at once???). I have a bag filled with cherry pits that I heat up in the microwave, which helps or I put my fingers under VERY WARM running water and it helps. I guess I'm fortunate that I only get it in cold weather.

Thanks everyone on this thread for all the good hints and information.


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am always cold too - but not to the point that it is too
> debilitating.
> 
> My kids bought me an electric mattress cover last year, which can be heated on both sides separately. My husband is always too warm - and I am always too cold so I turn my side on about l/2 hour ahead of time. It is such a joy to climb into a warm warm bed! (I don't sleep with it on) I like it better than the electric blanket as it is underneath and the warmth seems to radiate.It has made such a difference in my life! I sometimes climb into bed and read on a winter afternoon!
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Winters here in Alberta are dreadfully cold and 
the condo is never warm enough for me. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ladies I don't have your medical issues, but being a diabetic I know about the COLD FINGERS. Couldn't get the tags to work for me so copied what I wanted to bring to your attention.

I hate cold rooms also, so here is how I solved my problem. Years ago hubby sent me a big Korean teapot used it for over 20 years Then it sprang a leak thank goodness I was home and noticed it one day after work during the cold winter here in Kansas.

Graduated to an electric tea pot, but then that was too heavy for me to lift after 2 years. So got a 2 quart crock pot and filled it up to an inch from the top with warm water and finally used an ice tea spoon to keep the lid open a crack. Had it on low for 24/7 all last winter. Best humidifer I've ever had. I would check each night and morning to make sure the water was okay. Then added a 16 oz cup of fresh water in the AM & PM.

If a really cold day would check it around noon to see if more water was needed. Discolored the ice tea spoon, but not using it to eat with. Had thought my dau had throwed it away, but discovered when I got it out of cabinet last week it was in the pot.

You know how warm you get in the summer months when the humidity is high well I figured it could work in the winter months. Then to it depends if gas or elec is cheaper in your area. We saved gas cost by putting in a gas tankless water heater last summer. Sure helped the utility bill.

Hope everyone can solve some of their problems by using the info that others are posting. Good Luck

Almost forgot the teapot would work for those with wood stoves..............

Oh we have a water softener and would notice ever so often the water would turn yellowish. Then would have hubby to dump it and refill with fresh water


----------



## Annette C (Nov 13, 2011)

I new to KP love it. My 1 st postis in the wrong place new to that too LoL.I on med for really hepled me.My hands got too hurting so bad in the winter.I dont think I could still work with out it.typing is really hard a I very slow good luck to everyone.Many years I thought I was the only one always cold.I hear of more & more having Raynauds.Ifind knitting helps with the stiffness in my fingers. 
You with your yarn stashes LOL.My mother love hers just like you.She past a way a little over a year ago.I so glad she had knitting & crocheting to keep her happy up to the end.I think it helped her to relax.She was a very nervous person.When not working.She couldn't set and nothing;always making something for someone.Just like all of you.The only things I see her make for herself.were couple of winter hats & scrafs from eyelash yarn in 81 years.So giving, Thanks for the great memories.I glad you are a happy


----------



## Joan Wiens (Nov 13, 2011)

One more--I WAS a Vascular Tech before unable to work. My Medical Advisor (a vascular surgeon) advised me to hold my arms out straight to the side, away from my body, and swing them around in massive circles. Something about the pressure of the centrifugal force opening up the capillaries. Good luck with that one!
Joan


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> Help, I need some advice. I have Raynauds Syndrome very common in women and just annoying and uncomfortable, not life changing in any way. But my problem is my hands are always cold, with my fingertips being the worst. I can and do wear wrist warmers, fingerless gloves, and a hat (in my great room with the thermostat set at 75 degrees!) while knitting, but alas the fingers are still exceedingly cold. I am such a sight! I have very small hands, children's gloves fit me very well. I need very snug form fitting gloves, almost like a support hose or spanx material that gives me dexterity as well as compression to assist blood flow through my capiliaries in my fingers. I never use metal needles or rarely acrylic needles cause they feel too cold, so use harmony or bamboo needles. Has anyone ever tried to make gloves from these materials. I also always have a ceramic cup of boiled water on my table when knitting just to warm my hands up a bit between rows.


I often complain about feeling the cold more than others, hand cramps, and other insignificant problems when compared to your fortitude. I am learning a needed lesson here.


----------



## Joan Wiens (Nov 13, 2011)

No doubt, it is difficult and embarrasing. I make sure I never wear pants when I go shopping, because if I have to go to the bathroom, I can't even guarantee I can zip my pants back up! I can't write checks because my handwriting doesn't match my driver's license. People don't understand what an impairment it is. However, that being said, what it does do is make what I am able to do all that much more precious. I utilize every second of warmth and function to do something that brings more warmth and more beauty into this world. It is my version of making lemonade out of lemons. My favorite compliment is when people look at my hands, look at what I have knit, and say with astonishment, "You knit that??!!" 

So, never give up. Just change your expectations and love what you can do, when you can do it!
Joan


----------



## crazy betty (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the same the same thing, I have a problem with holding the needles or hook too tight and they turn white and burn. However my toes do the same thing when they get cold. I have thought of those tight gloves also and would like to know if it helps. I have made me some rice bags and heat them in the microwave and they stay warm longer than a cup of tea. I have two of them one for my hands and one for my feet. I also use a clean potholder, when cutting up veggys from the refig, and warm water in the sink,for when my hands get cold. Please let me know if you have found anything that works for you,


----------



## Nannanna (Jun 16, 2011)

I am suggesting that you check with your local physical or occupational therapist. The Lymphedema Association is the resource to check out. Go on line to find a local Lymphedema therapist to see what is available. Also be sure to check with your cardiologist on this matter...Wishing you a fortunate outcome.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Annette C said:


> I new to KP love it. My 1 st postis in the wrong place new to that too LoL.I on med for really hepled me.My hands got too hurting so bad in the winter.I dont think I could still work with out it.typing is really hard a I very slow good luck to everyone.Many years I thought I was the only one always cold.I hear of more & more having Raynauds.Ifind knitting helps with the stiffness in my fingers.
> You with your yarn stashes LOL.My mother love hers just like you.She past a way a little over a year ago.I so glad she had knitting & crocheting to keep her happy up to the end.I think it helped her to relax.She was a very nervous person.When not working.She couldn't set and nothing;always making something for someone.Just like all of you.The only things I see her make for herself.were couple of winter hats & scrafs from eyelash yarn in 81 years.So giving, Thanks for the great memories.I glad you are a happy


Welcome Annette. So happy to see you posting to the forum. Bet we all can learn a lot from you.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Heartigan, there is a little known product on the market called "Healthifeet" made by Healthibetic. It has been tested by the Diabetic Association to be effective on the feet of diabetics to increase the circulation to their feet. It is also good for Raynaud's disease. I think you will be able to find it online, however if you cannot, let me know as I do carry it in my store. I have had peripheral neuropathy in my feet so I understand the shooting pains you may be experiencing. I hope you find a solution to your problem and will be able to knit all you want!


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Donna, Well, I'll be darned. I'm a nurse and I've had Raynaud's for several years and I THOUGHT I knew a good bit about it, but now I realize that I take two different meds that make me prone to Raynaud's (a beta blocker and estrogen). And I often take cold meds and I'll have to check to see if I'm taking one that can also contribute.

When I get it, my fingertips turn white and the skin looks very "waxy" and get some pain/numbness (how can you get both at once???). I have a bag filled with cherry pits that I heat up in the microwave, which helps or I put my fingers under VERY WARM running water and it helps. I guess I'm fortunate that I only get it in cold weather.

Thanks everyone on this thread for all the good hints and information.[/quote]

Sounds exactly like my daughter. Her hands shrivel and get pale too. I guess the numbness and pain happen at the same time bc the action of the hands/fingers/toes and feet getting numb are actually causing the pain. Once there is no longer pain... Hmmm...why am I telling you this. You're the nurse. hahaha So glad you have discovered the meds that may be aggravating the Reynauds. Sometimes it's a matter of treating one illness and have reactions to another or not treat one so you can relieve the symptoms of another. The hormone issue is another whole can of worms. lol Doubt I would have survived those years (nor my family) without my hormone meds. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw somewhere in all this reading *not* to use BenGay. There is a hand cream available at The Vermont Country Store that has capsatian (sp) (same thing that gives heat to hot peppers) in it and is supposed to keep hands warm. This may also be a no-no, so I would check with Dr. but, it could be put on hands under cotton or whatever gloves you deem appropriate and possibly keep fingertips warm. Maybe if it was just rubbed in well in combo with fingerless gloves. My hands are always below heart when knitting so check your hand level as well.

This must be so frustrating (as well as painful) for all of you suffering. I can't imagine not having my fingers flying all the time. I would have thought just the movement of fingers would be good thereapy and keep them warm.. I hope some of these ideas bring relief to all of you.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried the "silver gloves" that I hear many with Raynauds uses? There is a site:
healthunlocked.com that one can get on forum and get some mighty good answers for scleroderma and other auto-immune problems.


----------



## Anita008 (Mar 28, 2011)

As another Raynauds sufferer, I thought I'd weigh in on the subject. I've had this condition for years and thought of it as more of a uncomfortable (sometimes painful)inconvenience until my son, when he was in medical school advised me to not ignore it because it can cause "permanent nerve damage and then where would you be without your hands for crafting"!!
A heart specialist and friend after seeing my white fingertips connected to purple palms, quickly wrote me a prescription for Nifedical (30mg), a heart medication, which I started taking immediately and had remarkable results. I'm not suggesting this is for everyone especially if you have other conditions or are on other medications, but it may be useful information to inquire about the next time you visit with your doctor. I only take it during the colder months with no obvious side effects.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all so much for all the advice and the research you've done for finding websites and links. But I also must also issue warnings sometimes those of us with ongoing medical problems do grasp at straws to find relief. So please before you invest big bucks, please check with your own health care provider. It would be a shame to spend hard earned money on scams and then not have enough to build our yarn stashes!
I must also say,Raynauds though primarily seen in women, can afflict men as well. They may not complain about the feelings of coldness that we do, but if they work with vibrating tools(think jackhammers nail guns etc gripping tools or even long periods of driving) can cause attacks. These attacks could occur while working with these tools and cause extremely or deadly injuries. So prayers for wisdom, comfort, and protection to all.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Perhaps some of the disposable rubber gloves would help. A former employee used them when she was working with papers to keep her fingertips from getting paper cuts but she said they also made her hands sweat. If you can find a pair that fits tightly, you might be able to have good flexibility and grasp.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I also have Raynauds and was pleased to see so many suggestions. I'm going to try the heating pad on my lap. I have problems with my toes as well and I have a heated pad that is designed to be on the floor and that really helps - I keep one at work. Also, a comment about those packets that heat up. They say that they're one-use, but I discovered that since they are activated by coming in contact with air, if you take away the air they'll stop heating and you can start them up again later. I put them in a snack-size Ziploc bag and squeeze out as much air as possible before sealing. They are a godsend and I keep some with me at all times in the winter. They can be expensive if you buy them a pair at a time, but I got a box of them at Sam's Club and I think they came out to about 50 cents per pair. 
Jan


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to work for Isotoner Gloves which are sold in department stores like Macy's, etc. When I spoke to sales associates in the various stores several told me that their customers used them for arthritic hands. Perhaps they would help your poor, cold hands. Isotoners are very stretchy but are tight and some people say that they stimulate blood circulation. I, too, have cold hands most of the time but have not had relief from Isotoners but they might work for you. I hope so.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

BC said:


> Heartigan, there is a little known product on the market called "Healthifeet" made by Healthibetic. It has been tested by the Diabetic Association to be effective on the feet of diabetics to increase the circulation to their feet. It is also good for Raynaud's disease. I think you will be able to find it online, however if you cannot, let me know as I do carry it in my store. I have had peripheral neuropathy in my feet so I understand the shooting pains you may be experiencing. I hope you find a solution to your problem and will be able to knit all you want!


BC, I went to the Healthifeet website and asked where I could buy some and it said the local WalMart. Went there today and they've never heard of it 

But they did have several other products that were for the tingling or pain in the feet of diabetics. However, I noticed that the active ingredient in all of them is capsaisin. Someone else on that thread expressed some doubts about putting capsaisin on fingers with inadequate circulation. I'm also concerned that I'll forget and inadvertently touch my eyes or nose.

So please let me know if Healthifeet is capsaisin and, if so, how that works with constricted capillaries.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

HealthiFeet Ingredients: Water, L Argine HCI, Choline Chloride, Choline Chloride Hexahydrate, Mineral Oil (light), Glyceryl Monostearate, Squalane, Cetyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol Monostearate SE, Wheat Germ Oil, Polysorbate 60 (Emulisifier), Oleic Acid, Vitamin E Acetate, Collagen Protein, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Vitamin A & D Mixture, Triethanolamine, Sodium Benzoate, Oleoresin Capsicum, Aloe Vera Extract, BHA, Hydrochloric Acid, Fragrance


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> HealthiFeet Ingredients: Water, L Argine HCI, Choline Chloride, Choline Chloride Hexahydrate, Mineral Oil (light), Glyceryl Monostearate, Squalane, Cetyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol Monostearate SE, Wheat Germ Oil, Polysorbate 60 (Emulisifier), Oleic Acid, Vitamin E Acetate, Collagen Protein, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Vitamin A & D Mixture, Triethanolamine, Sodium Benzoate, Oleoresin Capsicum, Aloe Vera Extract, BHA, Hydrochloric Acid, Fragrance


Aren't those the same ingredients in Ding Dongs? ;-)


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

jinx said:


> HealthiFeet Ingredients: Water, L Argine HCI, Choline Chloride, Choline Chloride Hexahydrate, Mineral Oil (light), Glyceryl Monostearate, Squalane, Cetyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol Monostearate SE, Wheat Germ Oil, Polysorbate 60 (Emulisifier), Oleic Acid, Vitamin E Acetate, Collagen Protein, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Vitamin A & D Mixture, Triethanolamine, Sodium Benzoate, Oleoresin Capsicum, Aloe Vera Extract, BHA, Hydrochloric Acid, Fragrance


"Oleoresin Capsicum" looks to be the closest to Capsaisin and obviously very low in quantity since it's listed near the end of the ingredients.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just found this thread--earlier today, I was thinking of asking if anyone else has Raynaud's and what they do for it! So far, I've managed with fingerless gloves, stopping every so often when knitting/crocheting to shake out my hands, and even sticking them under my leg to warm them up every so often (always have my hot tea when it's cold outside, too). One nurse told me years ago to rub them briskly up and down on the legs of my jeans, and that actually helps, too (friction). I do plan to go back and read through the rest of the pages carefully when I have time, as I'm sure there are other things I could do. It is an annoyance any time (I find my fingers turning white in air conditioning in the summer!), but it gets downright painful in winter, and if I find something that works better, that would be a woohoo indeed. Thanks!


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

No I'm thinking Twinkies!!


nittineedles said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > HealthiFeet Ingredients: Water, L Argine HCI, Choline Chloride, Choline Chloride Hexahydrate, Mineral Oil (light), Glyceryl Monostearate, Squalane, Cetyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol Monostearate SE, Wheat Germ Oil, Polysorbate 60 (Emulisifier), Oleic Acid, Vitamin E Acetate, Collagen Protein, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Vitamin A & D Mixture, Triethanolamine, Sodium Benzoate, Oleoresin Capsicum, Aloe Vera Extract, BHA, Hydrochloric Acid, Fragrance
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> "Oleoresin Capsicum" looks to be the closest to Capsaisin and obviously very low in quantity since it's listed near the end of the ingredients.


Capsaisin is a brand name product made with oloeoresin capsicum. Capsicum is what makes peppers hot.


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> I was thinking more of making my own gloves myself from the compression, support hose material unless someone had a link or source for gloves of this nature! The bamboo mentioned was for needles only. Wood or bamboo needles feel so much more noticeably warmer. I have seen what are called "tech gloves" that have thumb and index finger flaps to fold back if one was texting or using a cell phone, but rest of the glove is REALLY BULKY. Wearing those gloves, all projects then would have to be done on size 50 needles! Can't imagine that many baby blankets for charity made from needles the size of telephone poles!! :-D


I bought some sock yarn which had elastic woven in, that was very stretchy and easy to work with... I'll have to look through my stash and see if I can find the make... I think that would work well. 
Do you also wear a vest? or t-shirt under your clothing? I have found that if I keep my "core" warm, the blood flows to my extremities. If my core is drafty, the blood stops to my fingers & toes. Like wrist warmers, if you wear a little extra (same idea) over the ankles, it also helps keep the blood flowing. I found that if I wore socks to bed, my feet would sweat and still be icy, but I knit myself some tubes and wearing them over my ankles, keeps my feet dry and toasty in bed.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > HealthiFeet Ingredients: Water, L Argine HCI, Choline Chloride, Choline Chloride Hexahydrate, Mineral Oil (light), Glyceryl Monostearate, Squalane, Cetyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol Monostearate SE, Wheat Germ Oil, Polysorbate 60 (Emulisifier), Oleic Acid, Vitamin E Acetate, Collagen Protein, Sorbitan Monolaurate, Vitamin A & D Mixture, Triethanolamine, Sodium Benzoate, Oleoresin Capsicum, Aloe Vera Extract, BHA, Hydrochloric Acid, Fragrance
> ...


ROTHLOL


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I have cold hands and fingers due to hypothyroidism. I have a small space heater that I keep up on the table next to my recliner. It's aimed at my hands and I use it frequently. It's WONDERFUL!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I grew-op in northwest montana..and i would put cayenne pepper in my kids boots..to keep their feet warm...lol..sometimes too warm!....


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I have tried a cream that came in a tube that had ca[saisn in it and it burn my skin. Be careful


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

If ever you apply something that 'heats' the skin (like capsaicin or even menthol---as in aspercream or muscle rubs...make sure it isn't right after a shower or when you are sweating. Your pores will be wide open and you can burn your skin. Trust me, been there!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't use anything like ointments--a nurse cautioned me against those (you touch your face more than you realize, among other issues)--and I have to be careful with things like hot water as well (because the fingers/toes are numb, you can burn yourself easily if you're not careful). I generally try to work with the idea of pre-emptive strike--putting my gloves on a few minutes before I go outside, for instance--so they don't get that sharp chill in the first place. It can be a tricky balance.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

JessicaJean, great idea about the cats-- two of mine cuddle up to sleep in my lap but, they try to catch my needles and forget the yarn. If I want to get anything done I have to lock myself in my bedroom away from them. Have three items to finish but can't due to them.


----------

